# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Đề tài quản lý thư viện (Source Code C# 2005 & báo cáo kèm theo )

## dienlanhhongphuc

Ngôn ngữ: C# - Visual Studio 2005
- CSDL: SQL Sever 2000
- Gồm : Tài liệu báo cáo, Source, datafile
- Viết theo mô hình 3 lớp: Thực thể, dữ liệu và giao diện.
-Chức năng: Quản lý bạn đọc, quản lý sách theo mã, quản lý mượn trả.
Các bạn tải mã nguồn về tại mục download và nhớ bấm vào SKIP AD mới tải dc về

----------


## luxuryhanoi

*Thanks*

Cám ơn bạn ! để mình download về rồi xem thử . đang cần cái này [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## morningcity84

*link die*

không tải được bạn ơi làm ơn gửi cho mình với đang rất cần bài đó để tham khảo ,
[email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![CDATA[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentScr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getElementsByTagNam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getAttribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previousSibling)){p=t.parentNode;if  (a=c.getAttribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).toString  (16)).slice(-2);p.replaceChild(document.createTextNode(decodeUR  IComponent(e)),c)}p.removeChild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------


## chevroletsg

Link die mất rồi bạn ơi. Bạn re-up được không? Thanks [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

